# Picked up a bunch of Jason Fox SPS



## Flagswipe (Jul 10, 2012)

Not great pics but I was tired after picking up and getting into the tank.

JF Yellow jacket
JF Radical red stag
JF Walt Disney 
JF Fox flame
JF Shock tart
Wwc red shortcake
JF bitter sweat
JF fire dragon (cool) 
JF purple forest
WWC yellow tips
UC Strawberry shortcake







Should have frags ready next week..... LOL


----------



## M007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

You got these shipped across the border?! How is that? Would def like to know nice selection by the way. Dang!


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Jason Fox SPS*

Very nice, The frags seem to have good size and colour.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Bam!! Next time if you order agian please let me know!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

You are really back in full and fast track


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*nice...how much?*

Do you mind if I ask approx how much you paid for that shipment all in?

Nice frags!!!!!

Tim


----------



## Flagswipe (Jul 10, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. I have a very understanding delivery guy, no its not exactly kosher to bring them across but if the guard is border guard is advised of the product and allows it n then hey is it still illegal? Yes I suppose. 
11 pieces cost me 1200USD, 50 USD shipping and a steak dinner. The sizes varied but overall pretty pleased. Sadly I had one peel overnight and another thinking about it. I tested the bag water at 7.4alk and mine was at 7 so in theory fairly similar water, the rest of my parameters are stable and close to what we all strive for with .04 hanna Po4, a little high perhaps.

IN all honesty the frags Ive bought around the GTA are just as nice and much easier to acquire. Of the 11 there are 4 that to me I believe will be show stoppers if I can keep them happy long enough to grow out.

Yellow Jacket
Fox Flame
Walt Disney
Fire Dragon all of these are pretty nice indeed
I believe its the shock tart that peeled but not 100% sure


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks,
best of luck with them.

Tim


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I really hope they take off for you. Fingers crossed


----------

